# Force International Mill



## CnC65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Does anyone here own a Mill/Drill machine similar to this one and if so, would you know where I can find a manual? It came with no tooling other than the drill chuck. It works ok and also seems pretty tight but does need some disassembling and clean up. Did I make a bad purchase? Junk?


----------



## macardoso (Aug 27, 2020)

Looks like a nice machine. As a round column, you'll be limited to using the quill for Z axis movement, but beyond that limitation it should work great for you! The rust looks not too bad and can probably be cleaned up without too much effort.

Congrats


----------



## CnC65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Thanks. Any suggestions on where I can find tooling?


----------



## macardoso (Aug 27, 2020)

Sure! Identify your spindle taper and drawbar thread. It will probably be R8 or MT#?.

You can find stuff used on eBay or auction sites, but for cheap import tooling I like:

Shars 
CDCO tool
eBay for new import tools


----------



## macardoso (Aug 27, 2020)

You'll probably want a 4" machine vise, a set of collets, a drill chuck, a set of drills, some endmills, and edge finder, and basic measuring tools with precision to match what you want to work on. A set of 6" calipers (get a bit better than harbor freight) should cover you starting out.


----------



## CnC65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Thanks so much guys


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 27, 2020)

Most of that style mill  are very similar in construction. I have an 1980's vintage mill that's very similar. Happy to help in any way I can


----------



## middle.road (Aug 27, 2020)

I would do a tear down and clean up.
An acquaintance bought a similar one in July '19. Came out of an estate sale home workshop.
It had been sitting for awhile and the table was stiff and tight.
He tore it down and there was grit and burrs present. The gibs were really shoddy.
He stoned and de-burred everything, and it was much better after that.


----------



## mikey (Aug 27, 2020)

Despite the "25" on the front cover, that looks for all the world like the popular RF-30/31. If it was made in Taiwan then it probably is one and was simply re-badged. I am attaching the RF-31 manual and that should help. That is a beefy benchtop mill that is capable of good work.

Most of the round column mills sold in the country came with R8 spindles but you should check. The column will clean up with some WD-40 and scotchbrite; it is cast iron and cleanly machined. The rust on the rest of the machine can be cleaned up the same way. I chose to put mine through the electrolytic rust removal tank to get rid of the rust and paint and body filler; made it much easier to clean up and re-paint. Disassembling this machine is dead simple and logical. The IPB in the manual will help. 

I would focus on getting the mill restored, then look at tooling once you figure out which kind of spindle taper you have. A 4" machine vise is perfect on this mill. 5" will be a bit too big.

A fair number of us own this type of machine and can answer specific questions. I have had mine down to the last nut and bolt and I'm sure others have as well. 

Welcome to HM, by the way.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yep, like Mikey says, lots of us here own that family of mill.

After you've cleaned it up and got your adjustments right, the only thing you need is to build some confidence.  Ignore some of what you may hear about round column issues, or at least don't let it bother you.  These mills are capable of doing good work.  Most of their minor design flaws can be corrected in the home shop.  I've made a ton of chips with mine.

I am happy with a 5" vise, but it is the absolute maximum for that mill.  A 4" is a better fit.

You should also consider a DRO setup sooner rather than later.  I got mine from iGauging, which is hardly more sophisticated than HF digital calipers, but anything that fits will work.  The power feed module is a godsend, cheaply available on eBay.  With power feed and DRO, you're really waking up this mill's potential.

Then you'll need a drill chuck, a face mill or fly cutter, a R8 collet set, and of course cutting tools.  Wait until you see the need for any tooling beyond that.  There's a lot out there to buy, but try and hold off until you know that you need it.  It will save you money.


----------



## hman (Aug 27, 2020)

That may well be an RF-25 clone ... the size of the table is a bit smaller than my Grizzly RF-30 clone.  The column diameter would probably be the deciding factor.  RF-25 mills have a ø92mm (~3 ⅝") diameter column, RF-30 ~4 ½".  Yours is made in Taiwan, which is a plus.  The surface rust should clean up nicely. Here's a link to Rong-Fu's spec sheet for the RF-25:








						Bench Type Milling Drilling Machine RF-25 - RongFu
					

Bench Type Milling Drilling Machine RF-25 Small workshop workhorse milling drilling machine capable of handling a range of small workpiece requirements.




					www.rongfu.com
				




Once you have your mill cleaned up, be sure to do a search here for posts that contain "rf-30"  Lots of good info on ways to trick out your mill!


----------



## CnC65 (Aug 27, 2020)

All great info guys thanks so much. I'll get it cleaned up and be back for more advice!!


----------

